# New TNTCLIP Band Design on Bands and a Ring Gauge tool



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

Two of my good friends got together on a project for me and designed a TNTCLIP CUSTOMS cigar band,made some and made a acrylic ring guage with the design embossed on it...They are simply amazing. Some time ago they asked me what kind of band design I would want for my customs,I replied something rustic,western looking...red and black. this is what they came up with,if you look close you will see the "tntclip" is bordered with old style rifles, They did an awesome job.I already put one of the bands on a 50 x 6 custom thats aging with its brothers,or sisters....whatever .


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

by the way,the pics below have nothing to do with this post,mistake....but just to explain,the one is some customs i rolled,the other is a 88 rg custom i also rolled,I made the 88 rg mold just for fun....its a whopper,there are a few of them made,itys called(look closely at the band) TNTCLIP KOK . Theres an old saying "Your not a man until you have had a TNTCLIP KOK in your mouth.


----------



## ATCarp (Sep 24, 2012)

will your cigars ever be available for purchase?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Uhhh... Third pic is, well.......interesting. :suspicious:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Sweet Monte, I want a few maduros when you are ready to sell!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

looking good man! love the bands, makes them look 'official'!


----------

